# UEFA Europa league 15 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 12, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
15 Mar 20:00 Udinese Calcio - AZ Alkmaar 2.00 3.40 3.70 +146  
15 Mar 20:00 Hannover 96 - Standard Liege 1.68 3.60 5.25 +151  
15 Mar 20:00 Athletic Bilbao - Manchester United 2.80 3.30 2.50 +152  
15 Mar 20:00 PSV Eindhoven - Valencia CF 2.63 3.20 2.70 +135  
15 Mar 22:05 FC Schalke 04 - FC Twente Enschede 1.85 3.40 4.35 +149  
15 Mar 22:05 Besiktas Istanbul - Atletico Madrid 3.45 3.30 2.12 +148  
15 Mar 22:05 Olympiacos Piraus - Metalist Kharkiv 1.91 3.35 4.10 +146  
15 Mar 22:05 Manchester City - Sporting Lisbon 1.29 5.25 10.00 +158


----------



## markvighan (Mar 14, 2012)

Manchester City will look to overturn a one-goal deficit when they host Sporting Lisbon. They are unbeaten in their last 16 European outings at the Etihad Stadium, winning 13 times and drawing three, and they do have the likes of Bayern Munich and FC Porto on their list of casualties this season. While Sporting Lisbon are a talented side, they are not at the same level of Munich and Porto, and City should book their place in the last eight of this competition.
Verdict: Man City to win with 1 goal handicap


----------



## tip74 (Mar 15, 2012)

Athletic Club v Manchester United
Athletic Bilbao will be without midfielder Iturraspe, but Martinez, Herrera and Llorente were rested in last match played with Osasuna and certainly will be in first eleven tomorrow. Sir Alex Ferguson has confirmed midfielder Anderson will be out of action for between four and five weeks. Ferguson confirmed that Ferdinand will partner Evans in central defence as Jones is missing and Smalling is only considered fit enough for the bench. Midfielders Cleverley and Valencia both recovered from injury and probably will be on the bench.

My pick: over


----------



## ThreeWayPicks (Mar 15, 2012)

Athletic Bilbao v Manchester United

Man Utd will push Athletic from the start of the game and will try to score as they need a win by at least two goals. Both United and Athletic are teams with high scoring capabilities and they play badly in defense. 

My betting pick is Over 1, 1.5 Half Time Goals priced at around 2


----------



## ThreeWayPicks (Mar 15, 2012)

Schalke vs Twente

I am sure that we will have a great game on  Veltins-Arena, tonight. Schalke will make everything they can to qualify on the next round. 
Twente has a fragile advantage of 1-0, but I think they need to score at least one goal if they want to qualify. Schalke has a great attack players (Huntelaar, Raul, Farfan) and I am sure that they will score more than one goal in this match. 

I take Schalke to qualify @2.25 on Bet365.


----------

